# 10 week old Rooster or Pullet



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Hi there I have 2 10 week old birds are they roosters or hens are first i thought they were roosters but then i realised my Leghorns have the crop but th3de are not bred from them as I bought a mixture of chicks please can any1 help rooster or hen btw they are 2 different birds as they are 2 of the same


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd say they're both boys. But I think you suspected that to be the case. 

Do you mean crop or comb? Different breeds will have different combs of size and shape. White Leghorns have massive combs.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Combs sorry I did suspect them both to boys but what slightly doubting me is that they haven't attempted to crow once wheres the other rooster I have with them from the same chicks is crowing a little bit not very loud but starting to and my leghorns are the combs aswell so I thought maybe the were leghorns mixed with something else


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

It just the crowing that doubting me and the comb of them match what leghorns have


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some will crow when they crow. There's not a time frame. I've had boys not crow until they were six months old. If the one boy that is crowing he is probably the head rooster. The other two may remain silent for that reason.

Even if it was a mix of leghorn in them the combs wouldn't be that red at that age. Females combs don't usually get red until they're just getting ready to lay.


----------



## Faisal (May 13, 2020)

Looks like 3 boys then my neighbour's are not going to be too happy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think you'll have as much crowing noise as you think you'll have. The head roo will do all the noise making, if the other two are living with him they'll stay mostly silent.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hi. Yes they appear to be boys. Crowing can happen at any time. Robin is right, there is a chance they may not crow or will crow less because of the other rooster being the boss.


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

_Both roosters for sure. Look like roosters from a linked cross. The hens are red and roosters white._


----------

